# Truck Rack Based on last thread



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I didn't want to cut the other guys thread. Does anyone have experience with the Van tech systems. I am looking for a rack that can do several different jobs. It needs to be able to carry the occasional long ladder or a pumpjack or walk board[24 ft] Needs to be able to carry a 21 ft rowing trainer and oars to Canadian hole. And would be nice if it had tracks on top,that accepted the snow ski rig in the previous, so rods could travel horizontally to and from without fear of ripping the tips off under the low trees on Flowers Ridge. I have looked at the custom full blown contractors aluminum getups but they are expensive[1200.00 with the cantilever]. My truck is a Silverado crew with the long bed I was thinking of adding a "Blind" Yakima crossbar over the driver -passenger door to add a third support for the long items mentioned. Do like the look of the track systems. Like the setup that the Kelloggs pickups are using. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanx


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

My brother -in -law recently got a "track rack" for his tacoma & absolutely loves the versatility. It's a very well made piece & I think he got it for about $700 or so.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Notso, Track Rack is in fact the system that I have seen on the kelloggs PU trucks. I was there today and had a chance to examine. Not sure all the pieces are aluminum. I must admit Track Rack is my second choice, But that Vantech is all aluminum, basically a duplicate in aluminum of Track Rack. Best part is it is "substantially less in cost, because it is either discontinued or out of business. Does in fact accept Thule and Yakima accessories in the tracks. I think this is the way I will go.


----------

